# Face frames with pocket screws



## Somann (Feb 5, 2016)

I am new here so I apologize if this question has been already hashed over and over. I am starting to build cabinets for my basement finish project. Is glue recommended with pocket screwed joints? Seems to me that most cabinet shops just screw and go? I have used glue in the past, just a little more tedious and potentially messy. I have also observed that even with a light film of glue, that the joint can slip slightly and no longer be flush after the clamp is removed because the glue acts almost like lubricant until it tacks up. I am not an experienced cabinet builder, but have worked with wood in some way most my life. I decided to build my own cabinets after a "reputable" (cough cough) cabinet builder failed miserably to build my cabinets, and botched the install. If ya want it done right you do it yourself right?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

How are you clamping the joint? Table? Face frame clamp like Kreg sells?
I use glue with the hand clamp without probs.
Bill


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

I would buy the Kreig master kit and follow the directions.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Clamping the joint firmly in two directions (face and closing the joint) before screwing will decrease the potential for the joint to slip out of alignment. A small dab of glue certainly wont hurt anything. It wont add a ton of strength, but I typically do add a small amount. Make sure to check for squeeze out.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Technically once the face frame is attached to the carcass it ain't going anyplace. If it's easier for you then skip the glue. If I were doing something like a window screen or picture frame I would use glue.


----------



## Somann (Feb 5, 2016)

I bought a kreg kit and will use the vise grip style face clamp. I am on board with using glue, will try not to go overboard. Is it best to remove any squeezed out glue with a damp cloth, or just scrape later? I seem to recall a cabinet class teacher years ago preaching not to use a damp cloth, I believe because it could allow the glue to seal up the grain and cause stain not to take. This cabinet is going to be built from knotty alder, and stained dark. Thanks!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't glue them, just another potential mess to clean up with the squeeze out. It adds very little in terms of strength, maybe none after the FF is glued to the carcase. No sense making life more difficult.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes use glue. have a can of water and rag there. Invest in a Pneumatic clamp and table mount it. Cant beat having 220lbs of force on top of the stock joint.

I have made many many face frames using this method.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If you clamp it properly, it won't slip. I like to use glue in the joints for added strength.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I don t glue them, just another potential mess to clean up with the squeeze out. It adds very little in terms of strength, maybe none after the FF is glued to the carcase. No sense making life more difficult.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


+1
I've been making pocket hole face frames for years without glue. Of course the frame it's self is glued to the cabinet box after it's been finished.

Make a frame with glue and pocket screws. The take the screws out and see how easy it is to break the joint. The long grain to end grain glue joint isn't very strong and not worth the hassle to use glue.


----------



## Somann (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

I used to use glue for joining the face frames, and glue again to attach the face frame to the carcass.

I now only use glue to join the face frame in most cases. I use pocket screws to attach the face fame to the carcass except where I cannot hide the fasteners. In that case I use biscuits for the side that I cannot hide the fasteners on.

If you are running a row of cabinets, you only have to worry about the fasteners showing on the end cabinet. The others can have the fasteners on the outside and they will be hidden by the next cabinet.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

WW'ing 101 we learn end grain does not glue well enough to strengthen a joint any appreciable amount.

Therefore, adding to a pocket screw assembly is, in all practicality, largely a waste of time not worth the clean up.


----------

